

You can now mount SMB/CIFS on ChromeOS - ron0c
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+YoichiroTanaka/posts/55Z5ojCPDQ4

======
c0nsumer
Specifically, SMB/CIFS, not just shares from Samba (a specific implementation
of an SMB/CIFS server).

~~~
ron0c
Yes, you are correct, title changed to reflect this.

------
tedchs
Important note, this is not a feature provided by Google; it is "offered by
www.eisbahn.jp/yoichiro" per Chrome Web store.

------
pgrote
Has anyone gotten it to work? I've tried connecting to shares on Windows 7 and
Windows Server 2008 without luck.

~~~
mbreese
It's been a while since I messed around with SMB/CIFS on Windows servers, but
IIRC you can force the server to downgrade the version of CIFS it will
support. I remember having to adjust a server that needed to support older
clients. Based on the comments from the post, it sounds like this is the
problem.

A quick Googling turned up these:

Information about CIFS dialects:
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/josebda/archive/2012/06/06/window...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/josebda/archive/2012/06/06/windows-
server-2012-which-version-of-the-smb-protocol-smb-1-0-smb-2-0-smb-2-1-or-
smb-3-0-you-are-using-on-your-file-server.aspx)

How to enable/disable specific CIFS versions:
[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/kb/2696547](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2696547)

------
RodrigoT
why not follow the smbnetfs or fusesmb and create a whole tree for all the
shared discs on the network?

